# New Madones in Project One paint schemes



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

Does anyone already have pictures available of the "new" madone in project one paint schemes?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Are the P1s even available yet?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Daddy yo yo said:


> Does anyone already have pictures available of the "new" madone in project one paint schemes?


This is all I was able to find on it. Unless I'm misreading their post, the 6 series are available, but not the 5's. There's a link to the P1 paint schemes from here:
http://trekroad.typepad.com/trekroad/project_one/index.html


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

zac said:


> Are the P1s even available yet?


in the US they are.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Saw one yesterday. Black with Red flame paintjob. Very good looking and looks much better on the new Madone than the old.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

Magsdad said:


> Saw one yesterday. Black with Red flame paintjob. Very good looking and looks much better on the new Madone than the old.


do you have a pic, just by chance (or can you get one?)?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

are you thinking of these? Or did you want photos of actual P1s? Though I was under the impression they wouldn't be launching until August...


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

thien said:


> are you thinking of these? Or did you want photos of actual P1s?


i was looking for actual P1s as i already knew the pics from the trek website. i was wondering if any flame or criterium paint schemes have already been shipped.


----------

